# Why you can't gain weight



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

I think this will help a lot of guys.Most of them are making these mistakes

why you can't gain weight


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

I really wish i found something like this 10 years ago instead of working it out the hard way.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

i have come across that read before ,

i often hit 'milestones' where i 'stuck' at a certain weight reading this gave me lots of hints/tips


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good basic article this is what I tryyyyy to take on board and mostly do but sometimes don't out of boredom.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Some Great advice there, I was struggling with squats, I wanted to stay with a 5x5 program but hit a plateu, deloaded and worked back but hit it again, talking to a guy in the gym he said I sould shock my CNS by doing high explosive reps for a week, I did exactly this, I used 60% weight and 5 sets of as many reps as I could do explosivly, I managed about 16 reps a set was hard and realy made me sweat a lot. Monday came and I SMASHED my PR on 5x5 by 5Kg - I now train my CNS more often like once a Month, it also give a good welcome change to the routine. I woudl love to understand more about the CNS and its effect on training.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

bollox you cant put on weight. if you are already eating 5k clean and struggling then eat a few more Mcdonalds a week.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

SteamRod said:


> bollox you cant put on weight. if you are already eating 5k clean and struggling then eat a few more Mcdonalds a week.


You want fries with that ?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

switch said:


> You want fries with that ?












full fat coke too!


----------



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

The thing is I heard people gained muscle and made a body recomposition without very clean eating, but using diets like intermittent fasting and warrior diet.They restrict the calories during the day and eat whatever they want during an 4-8 hour window in the late afternoon.


----------



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

Bish83 said:


> I really wish i found something like this 10 years ago instead of working it out the hard way.


I guess everybody has to pass their own trial and error


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

f'me, talk about a blast from the past completely forgot about this thread, still interesting read.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

SteamRod said:


> bollox you cant put on weight. if you are already eating 5k clean and struggling then eat a few more Mcdonalds a week.




edit- pretty strong thread bump @zoco


----------



## Kalsey (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi Zoco,

Very informative link specially for skinny people and those who wants to add muscles. Like to share some tips to add muscles.

Stop all aerobics, lift explosively and increase strength through power lifting. Stick with compound exercises and overload progressively. Keep a workout journal to measure your progress and incorporate higher reps into your training. Eat big to get big, eat in the middle of the night and have proper sleep.


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

cheers zoco thats a big help, I have just started recording what I am lifting so i can up it in two weeks more weight less reps :thumb:


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

SteamRod said:


> bollox you cant put on weight. if you are already eating 5k clean and struggling then eat a few more Mcdonalds a week.


Then you would turn into a Yank.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I just consistently up my calories - something I find difficult to do as I have almost zero appetite most of the time but forcing the kcals down and sticking to it every day has always seen me get past plateaus.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@Leeds89, why do you have no appetite?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> @Leeds89, why do you have no appetite?


Think it's because when I was younger I never had set meals. I took what I wanted from the cupboard so didnt really eat much at all, why I was always so skinny.

20 years of low calories it's sort of become the norm for me unfortunately


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Think it's because when I was younger I never had set meals. I took what I wanted from the cupboard so didnt really eat much at all, why I was always so skinny.
> 
> 20 years of low calories it's sort of become the norm for me unfortunately


Hello Leeds89

Hope your well

Can I get you try something to increase your appetite. It does not require that much ands it's really simple stuff.

If you're up for it let me know...

Khani3


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

khani3 said:


> Hello Leeds89
> 
> Hope your well
> 
> ...


What is it?


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Breda said:


> What is it?


Breda

It's for some research I am doing.

I need to know age, weight and if you have any long term health issues.

First week involves coconuts and that's it&#8230;.....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

khani3 said:


> Breda
> 
> It's for some research I am doing.
> 
> ...


What about bounties and choc ices?

A man cant gain on coconuts alone


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Coconuts ..... Hmmmm


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Breda said:


> What about bounties and choc ices?
> 
> A man cant gain on coconuts alone


I never said it was to gain, Its to increase your appetite.......


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

khani3 said:


> Breda
> 
> It's for some research I am doing.
> 
> ...


You trying to make some sort of funny racial jibe at someone you don't know?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

khani3 said:


> I never said it was to gain, Its to increase your appetite.......


How does it work?

Could you give a little insight into your theory?


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

resten said:


> You trying to make some sort of funny racial jibe at someone you don't know?


Slightly confused with that above statement and disappointed. Someone stated they don't have an appetite and I know some this that has worked for a number of people...

All I wanted to do was help someone possibly increase their appetite.......


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Breda said:


> How does it work?
> 
> Could you give a little insight into your theory?


First week you need to drink the water from a fresh coconut three times a day (3 seperate coconuts), morning empty stomach, before lunch and before dinner. when drinking it before lunch and dinner make sure you have not eaten for at least an hour.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

khani3 said:


> Slightly confused with that above statement and disappointed. Someone stated they don't have an appetite and I know some this that has worked for a number of people...
> 
> All I wanted to do was help someone possibly increase their appetite.......


Apologies if there was no undertone to your post.

@Breda is very sensitive to being referred to as a coconut you see.

I like your style though. Coconuts give those dark gainz


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i never used to be able to eat. i force fed myself till i was almost sick.

then i would mash my food up and drink it down with water.

now i can eat eat eat eat eat eat eat and eat some more. just takes time.

p.s leeds i was the same as u.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

resten said:


> Apologies if there was no undertone to your post.
> 
> @Breda is very sensitive to being referred to as a coconut you see.
> 
> I like your style though. Coconuts give those dark gainz


Thats fine,

Before this post I had not known or viewed any of Breda post + I was repling to a post by Leeds89...

P.S its not the gains I was targeting, this was purely to increase your appetite....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

khani3 said:


> First week you need to drink the water from a fresh coconut three times a day (3 seperate coconuts), morning empty stomach, before lunch and before dinner. when drinking it before lunch and dinner make sure you have not eaten for at least an hour.


Thank you for that

Bein s tropical guy I'm familiar with coconut water but gettin it fresh in the uk is goin to be difficult

Would bottled or tinned be of any benefit?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Vita coco would be close breeda


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Ok I am going offline now for a bit but will be back.

I will respond to questions and doubts later as I would want defend what I have stated.......


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Breda said:


> Thank you for that
> 
> Bein s tropical guy I'm familiar with coconut water but gettin it fresh in the uk is goin to be difficult
> 
> Would bottled or tinned be of any benefit?


Breda

Sainsbury/Tesco - you can get whole coconuts and use the water from them.


----------

